# GCSE Results



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello!

I have lost my GCSE results   How do I go about getting them??

I want to apply for a course and it is asking me what I got and I can't remember exactly!

xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi hun, 
I had the same problem. I ended up ringing my old high school to find out who to contact and then was told I had to pay £30 per new certificate to be able to find out what mny results were!!

Corrina xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I can't remeber if it was something like Excel or some name like that but I had to ring up the examining bodies to get my certificates xxx


----------

